# Breaking Bad enters Guinness world records



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow what a series. Just got netflix three weeks ago and watched the whole five seasons . Never heard of it but was recommended after finishing Dexter. Extremely addictive and worth a watch.

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...akes-world-record-for-highest-rated-tv-series

Anthony Hopkins calls it the best acting he's ever seen.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ston-you-are-the-best-actor-ever-8880926.html


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Certainly is the best show going

Nothing will ever come close

Watched it in 2 weeks, best £5.99 ive ever spent


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree although it's free for a month and you cancel before the 1st payment goes out. I certainly didn't mind paying for it and kept it going.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Brilliant show , a little tedious at the start but turned out to be a right peach,

I watched The Wire after BB, another good show......

This new True detectives is looking mighty good aswell, upto epi 6


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

IMO far better than the wire or sopranos, the best TV series I have ever seen.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnsy said:


> Brilliant show , a little tedious at the start but turned out to be a right peach,
> 
> I watched The Wire after BB, another good show......
> 
> This new True detectives is looking mighty good aswell, upto epi 6


Everyone says the start is bad and takes a whole to get into, but I clicked straight away :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I got hooked straight away too, loved it. watched it all twice! haha


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Finished this last week! Need something to fill the void. Ive got Homeland S3 and The Walking Dead S4 to Catch up on before Game of Thrones starts!

Does anybody have favourite quotes/scenes/episodes from Breaking Bad??

Rich


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought the seasons one by one and watched them last year. Only problem is i'm not sure I could sit through it again...Jesse really is a sore ****. The gf enjoyed watching it aswell, even though she looked at me like i'd just showed up at her work naked strumming a guitar with my middle leg when I bought the first season.

Skinny Pete and Badger ftw.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

richtung said:


> Finished this last week! Need something to fill the void. Ive got Homeland S3 and The Walking Dead S4 to Catch up on before Game of Thrones starts!
> 
> Does anybody have favourite quotes/scenes/episodes from Breaking Bad??
> 
> Rich


Favourite episodes are the finale (obvs) and the crack head ATM machine episode :lol:


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

Great series I loved a lot of it.
But my did the wife **** me off


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can watch it free here.

http://tvonline.cc/tv/Breaking-Bad.htm


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What is it about?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> What is it about?


A science teacher who gets cancer and is dying, wants to earn some spare cash so starts cooking meth and ends up being the best in the world lol. While his brother is a dea agent searching for this unknown man

That description sounds a bit boring but if I say anymore it gives the game away


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Really wanting to see this, does anyone know if it will on Sky?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm surprised Sky don't show it . It will probably cost them a Fortune but then again they showed Dexter. We got Netflix to continue watching Dexter but then got addicted to Breaking Bad. I'm not really one to watch series but was glued to the TV.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> A science teacher who gets cancer and is dying, wants to earn some spare cash so starts cooking meth and ends up being the best in the world lol. While his brother is a dea agent searching for this unknown man
> 
> That description sounds a bit boring but if I say anymore it gives the game away


Trailer


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like i need to get into this, i will be honest and say i have never really liked the idea of the storyline (seems OTT) but i will download it and give it a go.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Also done the entire series in a couple of weeks over Christmas , Courtesy of the Netflix free month


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

MK7 R said:


> Looks like i need to get into this, i will be honest and say i have never really liked the idea of the storyline (seems OTT) but i will download it and give it a go.


Yes it's OTT but it's very good. It's got comedy , lots of death some graphic and addictive .


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

sky wont have it as i believe Netflix snapped the rights up,

plenty places to watch it free online but im sure the mods dont want you posting links to them, 

type couchtuner into google see what comes up!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

It's awesome  currently on series 4 :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am going through it on netflix too, on episode 11 season 4 lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just the best show ever! Love it. The "laser" scene is immense.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Just the best show ever! Love it. The "laser" scene is immense.


What series is laser scene, I'm up to S3 ep10 after 4 months !!! The joy of having young children that don't go to bed :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Laser episode is either the finale or te one before 

Long way to go yet


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

chr15rey said:


> What series is laser scene, I'm up to S3 ep10 after 4 months !!! The joy of having young children that don't go to bed :lol:


The final episode. It gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Took me a while to get into breaking bad. In fact I didn't get hooked until the 6/7th episode. I couldn't understand what all the fuss was about. 

I really like netflix. I though I'd like watching more films on there but I've been watching more tv series than anything.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I was hooked from the 1st episode. Prior to BB I thought Sopranos was the best series ever, then I watched The Wire which took the title. But BB blows the rest away. When the series finished I got a serious case of Breaking Bad Blues, I felt like id lost a limb and my life almost felt pointless.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

No point starting a new thread.

Just started watching this after being advised. About to start season 2 and i`m liking it so far, it is true that it takes a bit of time to get into it, i nearly packed up after the second episode.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

bradleymarky said:


> No point starting a new thread.
> 
> Just started watching this after being advised. About to start season 2 and i`m liking it so far, it is true that it takes a bit of time to get into it, i nearly packed up after the second episode.


Given the premise and the fact that there can only ever be one outcome, it does drag on far longer than it ever should do, but, it is interspersed with unmissable moments that will literally take your breath away, so even though it does take some effort to stick with it sometimes, it is very definitely worth it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Watched it on Netflix just got bluray for Christmas best series have seen


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I really thought BB could not be topped........then I watched Sons of Anarchy....
And that topped it. Just my opinion of course.
Nice to see some great tv.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure if i have missed an episode but after finishing series 4 a woman appreared in series five and i cant work out why she is there, i`m currently on episode six of the last series...


----------

